# Wine Bottle Holder



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I am hoping that someone has plans for this self balancing wine bottle holder. Since my wife does wedding alterations out of our home, the rack, along with an etched bottle of wine, would be a good product to put in her shop. Here is a picture of the wine rack.
Thanks for any assistance with this project.
Dennis


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Holder*

Dennis, here is a wine bottle holder. I'm not sure it is what you want, but the dimensions are there. Except fot the thickness.I wood assume it is 3/4".


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

As best I can tell from looking at the picture, the acrylic one seems to have the hole drilled at a 40 degree angle from the face of the holder. Does anyone else see it that way as well?
rstermer


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

This guy used the plans that Dr.Zook posted. Mixing woods makes it stand out that much more: 

Wine bottle balancer LINK

As for your question about drilling the hole at an angle, i've seen it done a few ways. Some make a jig for the drill press that holds the wood at x degrees. It would be easier to do what was done at Eagle Lake Woodworking; he just drilled a 1 1/2" hole instead of using a 1 3/8" hole. This let's the bottle tilt down a bit more:

Wine bottle balancer with plans LINK

Once you figure out how to make it, you can cut out shapes instead of the typical rectangle. For example, I've seen some cut into a fish shape.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

This is the pacific northwest version of a fish. I used a 1 1/2 hole saw straight in.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Noob said:


> This guy used the plans that Dr.Zook posted. Mixing woods makes it stand out that much more:
> 
> Wine bottle balancer LINK
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, one picture is worth a thousand words. It obviously (now that we have a picture anyway) will work either way.
rstermer


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Dennis, I notice that the thickness of Johns(Eagle Lake Woodworking) holder os 7/8". I don't know if that makes a whole lot of difference.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

a1tomo said:


> This is the pacific northwest version of a fish. I used a 1 1/2 hole saw straight in.


A1tomo- I like it! What is the material thickness?
rstermer


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all for the pictures, plans and advice. I have enough scrap under my workbench to make about 400 of these. I did notice that some plans call for 40 degrees, others 45 degrees. Not sure what difference that will make. Guess I'll make one of each and see what happens. Thanks again.

Dennis


----------



## bernie clites (Jul 7, 2009)

these look like they will be fun to make

Bernie1


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

a1tomo said:


> This is the pacific northwest version of a fish. I used a 1 1/2 hole saw straight in.


Looks good, that looks like it would be a neat Christmas gift.


----------



## KB2580 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the plans guys...Now I need to go do some studying to get started in the wooden part of 'da bussiness'. I have done a little wood work, nothing from scratch. Looking forward to learning!


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm still playing with the different designs. Has anyone seen a plan with the hole cut at an angle, possibly the same angle as the base? I made one prototype and it worked fine, then I cut a slight chamfer on the edge and now it doesn't work using the same bottle. Interesting what a minor modification can do to a project. Any other plans out there for this bottle holder? I still haven't been able to get the bottle to hang parallel to the table top. Thanks for the input so far.

Dennis


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Dennis Davis said:


> I'm still playing with the different designs. Has anyone seen a plan with the hole cut at an angle, possibly the same angle as the base?
> 
> Dennis


This is borrowed from another forum, but you can't see the pics if you are not registered.

Top and bottom angle: 45°
Hole: used 1 3/8" forstner bit
Hole angle: 49 degrees
Hole from bottom: 6 3/4"

Also attached is the drill press jig used to make the hole.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

rstermer said:


> A1tomo- I like it! What is the material thickness?
> rstermer


I used 5/4 :big_boss:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Noob said:


> Looks good, that looks like it would be a neat Christmas gift.


I've probably made a dozen or so for friends. Especially when invited to dinner or party time. They go over well with a bottle of wine as a gift for the hostess.:sarcastic:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

a1tomo said:


> I've probably made a dozen or so for friends. Especially when invited to dinner or party time. They go over well with a bottle of wine as a gift for the hostess.:sarcastic:


Tom,

What a great idea...... thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

Noob...Since the jig is at a 49 degree angle, is the setup for the 6 3/4 inch measurement to the edge of the hole and not the center of the hole? From the picture, it looks like it is measured to the edge of the hole. What is the total length of the board when finished? Is the hole left a straight through or do you chamfer it slightly to ease the edges? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks for the help.

Dennis


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Dennis Davis said:


> Noob...Since the jig is at a 49 degree angle, is the setup for the 6 3/4 inch measurement to the edge of the hole and not the center of the hole? From the picture, it looks like it is measured to the edge of the hole. What is the total length of the board when finished? Is the hole left a straight through or do you chamfer it slightly to ease the edges? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Dennis


It's to the center, and my best "guesstimate" is that the length of the board is 9 1/4" long. Here is the link to the thread:
Original thread LINK

This wine bottle balancer is from a different person, but it shows how stable it is once you find the "sweet spot" for the hole:
Good balancing bottle holder vid LINK

It looks like that hole is drilled at an angle too.

To help a bit more (or add to the confusion), attached are 2 more pics with dimensions or descriptions on how to make one.

Even though I'm not a wine drinker, I'm going to have to make one of these. Since Don Julio Blanco wouldn't balance in one of these easily, maybe a Grey Goose will :happy:


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

Noob,

Since I'm not a member of the "Original thread LINK" forum, could you cut and paste the two pictures that are part of that thread. I can't open them without signing up.

It seems that there is quite a variety of these bottle holders. Some folks are ingenious with their ideas. I have made two of them, but they are only plain white oak, stained and lacquered. I've etched one bottle as a display, but I'm not pleased with the result.
I'm working on a new display.

Thanks for your help.

Dennis


----------



## wreinmicheal (Jan 6, 2010)

That's really awesome to glance. Wood one is very good. Thanks for sharing this lovely idea with us.


----------

